# Eureka! No more twisted yarn!



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened. 

So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great Idea!


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Great idea if it works. I'll try it. Razzle


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I have to try this! If it works you have my eternal gratitude!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got to try this, as it drives me nuts!!!


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. How about that!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great tip. Thank you.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Twisting yarn drives me mad! I hope this works for me and my yarn, I will be soooo grateful if your 'appliance of science' works.
Thanks!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Clever lady! Thanks.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Will certainly give this a go. Thank you very much


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Great idea! Thank you for posting. Love KPers, they help you fix a problem you really weren't aware you had. :thumbup:


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. 

Rhonda


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nittinnut said:


> I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened.
> 
> So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


That sounds like a great idea.... my solution has been to keep my individual skeins/balls in zip lock bags...with one on each side of me when knitting two at a time toe up socks.
Jane


----------



## norse7 (Mar 2, 2014)

mother of invention..applying what we learn from other experiences and putting it to good use where we need it..and then SHARING it with other. Thanks so much


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I'll certainly give this a go as twisting yarn really bugs me. If it works for me, which I hope it does, I'll be eternally grateful to you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I will be trying this immediately! Thank you!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

sorry about double post. My computer is having a moment...


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a happy camper (oops, knitter) I just received my interchangeable Chaiagoo knitting needles. I got the 4" ones and I really like the shorter ones when using cords! And those cords are so soft and flexible, what a gift I gave myself!!!!! I got them in just ONE DAY! What fantastic service Handsome Fibers gives. I am using them now and they are the most wonderful needle that I have ever used. I may never get out of this chair!!! LOL


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Now what about a snarl switch for my metal needles I want to put a nice curve in? Something that can be clamped to my work bench, please, and while you're at it, bring me another brewskie!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

JTM said:


> That sounds like a great idea.... my solution has been to keep my individual skeins/balls in zip lock bags...with one on each side of me when knitting two at a time toe up socks.
> Jane


I do have yarn in two different bags. Each twists independently!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks what a wonderful ideal


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I will definitely try this!!! My yarn seems to twist all the time!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened.
> 
> So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


Just tried it with some sock yarn. Fantastic, it doesn't get twisted at all! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow something so small can make such a huge difference, thank you.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going out on a thin limb...explain twisted yarn..Thanks
I apparently don't have this poblem.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

k1p2sox said:


> I'm going out on a thin limb...explain twisted yarn..Thanks
> I apparently don't have this poblem.


Lucky you. It's like porn...you'll know it when you see it. As the working yarn is feeding toward your fingers it will start to twist/kink around itself. If you don't get rid of the twist and knit it your fabric will knit with a bias rather than knit straight.

Someone else can prbly explain it better.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

So elegantly simple as the best solutions are, I'll be trying this tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

clever you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great tip...many thankx.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Will give this a go. Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Very clever! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

WTG! :thumbup: I hate twisted yarn. Thank you.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened.
> 
> So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


That is what a free stand thread guide/holder (used by those in the industry for centuries) is for and can be used with the netted cone covers if your yarn is coming of "twisted" or too fast. IMO I couldn't stand the weight since I feel my tension more constantly and hate when ANYTHING might impede its natural flow. The thread holder also elevates the working yarn so "twists" or "barf snags" are seen before getting caught in my tension.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

disgo said:


> Now what about a snarl switch for my metal needles I want to put a nice curve in? Something that can be clamped to my work bench, please, and while you're at it, bring me another brewskie!


what about very small c-clamps. they may work by themselves or you can clamp the stitch markers. hardware stores will also have pretty small hooks, rings and opening rings.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Ingenious...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened.
> 
> So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


Smart!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I love our smartypants members!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Neat idea! Thanks


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Such a simple idea. Thanks!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I hope it works for me!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I have to try this! If it works you have my eternal gratitude!


same here


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't get it. How do the markers stay on?


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

A shining example of creativity!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great tip. Thank you


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I am going to try this immediately. Thank you so much.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't know if this would work or if they even sell them anymore. When I was much younger (I am 76) I had a metal rod that had a round circle on the end of it and a clamp on the other end that clipped to the end of an ironing board, to hold the ironing cord up out of the way when ironing. If anyone has one like that or if they still sell them, that might be an idea for a yarn untangler to clamp to a table.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

fascinating! may give it a try!
Thanks for sharing your idea!


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey - thanks for the tip!!!!! I hate it toooooo. Looks like it
would work great :thumbup:


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Can it be so easy? I hope so!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good idea. I don't care for twisted yarn either.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh what a great idea! I hate it as well and just fought a skein on that. Thanks for the tip. I will definitely have to try that.


----------



## STELLATRIGGER (Jan 30, 2014)

Such an easy fix for a big problem. Thank you


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you. A very useful tip, especially since I'm actually working with a beautiful Merino yarn that tends to twist.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! You are brilliant! I recently knitted a scarf with a yarn that would constantly twist onto itself and it drove me crazy. I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

That sounds great, I will give it a try.

Norma


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

k1p2sox said:


> I'm going out on a thin limb...explain twisted yarn..Thanks
> I apparently don't have this poblem.


Here is a very informative link on yarn twisting. I often use the thread holder described in another post (similar to thread feeds for a serger) or simply put the yarn in a tall tube-like container so it feeds upwards, rather than sideways. 
Will definitely try the "snarl switch."

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2011/01/avoiding-yarn-twist-why-does-it-matter.html


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I've got to try this, as it drives me nuts!!!


That is an adorable knitted elf you have as your picture. Is there a pattern somewhere?

Yes, twisted yarn is a nuisance, I thought it was just the way I knit.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

What a great idea. Lots of these on here! Thanks everyone for sharing your hints.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

What a neat and simple solution. Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

yanagi said:


> What a neat and simple solution. Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


what is it about the markers that make the yarn untwist? Anyone know?


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice idea!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

ginnyinnr said:


> what is it about the markers that make the yarn untwist? Anyone know?


Probably because of the weight of the markers and especially because the yarn does not have "space to roam"--just a guess.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I've encountered the twisting problem only recently so this tip is very timely for me. I'll be using this tip all the time, now. Thank you!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I need to try this. I'm knitting with some very twisty yarn right now.


----------



## jacunn47 (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent! I'm working with 2 yarns right now and will use your suggestion immediately.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Nittinnut said:


> I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened.
> 
> So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


Do you anchor them or just let them hang?


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have to try this, what a wonderful idea you came up with. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the simple solutions. Thanks.


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

Why haven't I heard of this before? Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Filing this for future use. Thank you this sure cuts down on my screeching 4 letter words like dang, heck, and KNOT!!!!!!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I almost always pull from the centre of a ball, but I've got some Noro Aya that has a horrible twist to it. So pulling STRAIGHT outwards from the ball was the only option. Still not perfect but much better. A 'yarn susan' was the answer for me, but I was not about to pay the price to buy the fancy wooden ones, because I needed two of them. I made two that spin beautifully out of empty plastic cd spindles, chunks of foam pipe insulation and a few old cds. This stuff was already sitting around the house so it was free!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

ncowie said:


> I almost always pull from the centre of a ball, but I've got some Noro Aya that has a horrible twist to it. So pulling STRAIGHT outwards from the ball was the only option. Still not perfect but much better. A 'yarn susan' was the answer for me, but I was not about to pay the price to buy the fancy wooden ones, because I needed two of them. I made two that spin beautifully out of empty plastic cd spindles, chunks of foam pipe insulation and a few old cds. This stuff was already sitting around the house so it was free!


I'd love to see a picture of your yarn Susan.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats a good idea.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

headlemk said:


> Do you anchor them or just let them hang?


I just hang them. I just found out on 'techknitting' that the secret is friction. Doesn't need much just play with it.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow I'm gonna try that


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your yarn Susan.


Here you are, Nittinut.
The insulation is hot glued to a cd, over the hole, which then all fits over the spindle. I put a couple loose cds on it first, and then a couple circles of plastic cut from a yogurt tub lid for less friction. They spin like a dream.

I am going to try the stitch marker trick as well as my spinners to see if it makes this Noro yarn come off perfectly! That would be awesome!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to try that! Thanks!!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, such a great idea and I'm so grateful that you shared it. With pix too. I just recently started an afghan knitted with 2 stands, and this will solve my problem.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I love this forum.


----------



## Violetbutterfly (Apr 11, 2013)

disgo said:


> That is what a free stand thread guide/holder (used by those in the industry for centuries) is for and can be used with the netted cone covers if your yarn is coming of "twisted" or too fast. IMO I couldn't stand the weight since I feel my tension more constantly and hate when ANYTHING might impede its natural flow. The thread holder also elevates the working yarn so "twists" or "barf snags" are seen before getting caught in my tension.


Where can you buy one of those for personal use?


----------



## ducks214 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much! I just thought I had to put up with it, good job!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Love it when one vocation/avocation builds up the other!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is really interesting because I'm currently dealing with this problem. I'm going to give it a try but I'm not sure why it works. Doesn't matter if it does the job I'm there. Thanks


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Cast-ons create the most twist for me. THX, I'll be trying this, too.
Bobbie R


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

This looks like a great idea! Only ..... Won't the yarns twist closer to the hanks?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

:idea: :thumbup: :idea: :thumbup:


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

ideas are wonderful to share


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I just tried the suggestion of 2 stitch markers on each strand of yarn when knitting with 2 strands. My 2 strands had been twisting horribly, making me crazy; after putting 2 markers on each strand that I'm knitting my afghan with, no more twisting. It's so wonderful to have KP members who have engineer husbands, or inventors, or rocket scientists .... whoever they are, I thank them for their miraculous contributions.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I have to try this! If it works you have my eternal gratitude!


Clever you!! :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic idea!!! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

dmbt said:


> I'm a happy camper (oops, knitter) I just received my interchangeable Chaiagoo knitting needles. I got the 4" ones and I really like the shorter ones when using cords! And those cords are so soft and flexible, what a gift I gave myself!!!!! I got them in just ONE DAY! What fantastic service Handsome Fibers gives. I am using them now and they are the most wonderful needle that I have ever used. I may never get out of this chair!!! LOL


I have the 5" red lace twist set and I LOVE mine, too. And I, too, appreciate Handsome Fibers. Have had nothing but good experiences with them. Enjoy your ChiaoGoo's and let us see what you do with them.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Nittinnut said:


> I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened.
> 
> So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


I just started a project using both ends of the same ball of yarn. I am going to try this. Thanks!


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

Haven't wanted to knit with two strands held together because it twists so badly. I will put this to use.
Totally awesome tip.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very clever thank you


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

jan26 said:


> I don't know if this would work or if they even sell them anymore. When I was much younger (I am 76) I had a metal rod that had a round circle on the end of it and a clamp on the other end that clipped to the end of an ironing board, to hold the ironing cord up out of the way when ironing. If anyone has one like that or if they still sell them, that might be an idea for a yarn untangler to clamp to a table.


I too have the clamp one for the solid made ironing boards.
The new ones have them--just have to find them in the board section since all companies don't include them but they don't come off like ours and are just folded down along side the board when not in use--guess one could sit by their board and place their yarn on it LOL.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

tamarque said:


> what about very small c-clamps. they may work by themselves or you can clamp the stitch markers. hardware stores will also have pretty small hooks, rings and opening rings.


C clamps are what gave me idea for my intarsia wheel that can accommodate fifty skeins. You are right about clamping them since weight adds extra tension to the yarn.

The reason why most people don't understand what the extra threaded (and now quick threaded) holders were needed for on their sewing machines (especially when the horizontal spool and cone holders were first introduced).



ginnyinnr said:


> what is it about the markers that make the yarn untwist? Anyone know?


The friction of the yarn just rubbing on the holder ring. Having them hang is a little extra tension on your yarn so be aware. If you have a place to comfortably clamp the paper clamps with the two handles then try that and thread your yarn through only one handle. When needing to put away your project simply unclamp and leave on the yarn until the next time or just hang as suggested and use a larger needle size to accommodate the extra tension the weight will cause.

Like some posts I've never had a single yarn twist problem but then again I can do hand stitches with thread over a yard long and never have twists, tangles or knots in the process--years of doing hems by hand I guess.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I just hang them. I just found out on 'techknitting' that the secret is friction. Doesn't need much just play with it.


Friction yes but weight no--affects the tension on the yarn.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I must be brain dead. Do you attach the markers to your knitting, are they attached to each other? I don't see how it works. Am I the only one?


----------



## madame LaFarge (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone actually tried this yet?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

madame LaFarge said:


> Has anyone actually tried this yet?


Over forty years ago with the old open ring markers on lace weight yarn that I found I could do without them :wink:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

IF there were Knitbel Prize, you would surely win it! It is wonderful!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Now someone try this with ribbon yarn and let us know if it works. I have no ribbon yarn so can't experiment.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Going to try this THANKS


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Becca said:


> Now someone try this with ribbon yarn and let us know if it works. I have no ribbon yarn so can't experiment.


If using 1/4" ribbon this won't work since you need to flip the reels to maintain a flat ribbon (comes from creating the stitches and not the working fiber coming in).


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the idea. I'll have to try it.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> I just tried the suggestion of 2 stitch markers on each strand of yarn when knitting with 2 strands. My 2 strands had been twisting horribly, making me crazy; after putting 2 markers on each strand that I'm knitting my afghan with, no more twisting. It's so wonderful to have KP members who have engineer husbands, or inventors, or rocket scientists .... whoever they are, I thank them for their miraculous contributions.


And in this case, our KP member applied her own expertise gained in industry.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

norse7 said:


> mother of invention..applying what we learn from other experiences and putting it to good use where we need it..and then SHARING it with other. Thanks so much


So well stated!! Thanks for the great hint - and sharing it!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

dmbt said:


> I'm a happy camper (oops, knitter) I just received my interchangeable Chaiagoo knitting needles. I got the 4" ones and I really like the shorter ones when using cords! And those cords are so soft and flexible, what a gift I gave myself!!!!! I got them in just ONE DAY! What fantastic service Handsome Fibers gives. I am using them now and they are the most wonderful needle that I have ever used. I may never get out of this chair!!! LOL


I am with you on this one. I enjoy knitting as these silver needles are so slippery therefore easy to knit. Cords do not twist. However now I am missing one set 4.5 mm. Where did it go? was it not there when I got it? Did I use it and not put back? Well I may find it one day in my stash somewhere.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Interesting - need to try it. Thanks.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing what you discovered.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

<<<_Only ..... Won't the yarns twist closer to the hanks?_ >>>>
Right, Niki, the st holders will only hold the twists farther from your hands. I'm not knocking this, as I haven't tried it yet, but the twists are still in the yarn, just held closer to the ball/cake.

<<<_I just started a project using both ends of the same ball of yarn. _ >>>
In working both ends at once in the same project, nothing will keep the outside yarn from wrapping itself around the center pull thread. 
As the following KPer said - 
_"If using 1/4" ribbon this won't work since you need to flip the reels to maintain a flat ribbon ..."_ 
- you would also need to keep flipping the regular yarn cake over & over to untwist the outside thread from around the center-pulled oneunless you succeed in plulling the center out one end and unwrap the outside thread by feeding it off the other flat end of the cake. I think this would be nearly impossible if using a true 'ball'.... pulling out the center while unwrapping the outside.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I don't know about you but I hate my yarn to twist. I'm using a nice wool but am constantly having to untwist the yarn. Suddenly my experience as an industry safety inspector came back to me. In metal drawing where heavy-duty wire is unwound from a reel and fed into another machine, it is threaded through a snarl switch. If the wire kinks/twists the little bit if pressure from the snarl switch allows it to be straightened.
> 
> So, I've made a snarl switch by putting a couple of stitch markers on the yarn. If a twist makes it to the markers, it gently untwists the yarn as it goes through. So far so good!!!


Hi Nittinnut yes clever idea. I knit on the machine and when using more than one thread together, I use the round foam piece that comes out of the pill boxes - not sure if you get those where you are, but it works the same as your clips. Great idea and thank you for sharing.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done, Nittinnut....Great help, great idea.


----------



## waquilter (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to try this. Thanks


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I must give this a try..


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

clippedwings said:


> I must be brain dead. Do you attach the markers to your knitting, are they attached to each other? I don't see how it works. Am I the only one?


NO
This was my sentiment exactly but it got me thinking. Most who responded to nittinnut's suggestion stated that they will try it, so I think 11 of the 12 jurors are still out on the subject. As am I, until I try it myself.
To me the paper clip idea made the most sense (Sorry I can't find the posters idea again so I can't give credit).
The other great idea was posted by ncowie (pg 6). I love the idea of her home-made susan and really liked her posted pictures. Will copy her gadget before the day is out. Thank you.
In the overall we need to thank nittinnut for setting us on to a subject that has irked every one of us to no end and if she has given us the solution she indeed needs to be awarded the knit(no)bel prize someone else suggested.
Thank you bunches.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I think the kink is moved closer to the ball, but that seems ok because in the end it untwists off the end.

So many great ideas , the handy markers continue to work for me but when I have the gumption I will try another idea.

When I Think of all the CD containers I've thrown away that could have been yarn Susan's...well no more.


----------



## ikindaknit (Jun 27, 2013)

Will it work for ---- twined knitting? 

I love the opposite colors, but the twist will make knit finger less gloves take about a year!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I tried the stitch markers last evening along with my yarn susans and the situation was improved even more. There's too much twist for just the stitch markers, though. That Noro Aya is pretty darn stubborn stuff but it's tamed enough now to a point that's much more pleasant. Thanks, Nittinnut!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I have to try this! If it works you have my eternal gratitude!


Me, too!!!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

ncowie said:


> I tried the stitch markers last evening along with my yarn susans and the situation was improved even more. There's too much twist for just the stitch markers, though. That Noro Aya is pretty darn stubborn stuff but it's tamed enough now to a point that's much more pleasant. Thanks, Nittinnut!


I'm so glad it worked for you and not just me.
Linda


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

_Wonderful_ idea, thank you so much. I wish I'd known this when Noro was driving me crazy.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Be proud of yourself -both for thinking of this and for sharing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, what a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks, never realized it is a problem with many, you are inventive :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I too have been able to try using the stitch markers with some really twisty yarn. It was a success in keeping the twists away from the knitting , but it did still twist like mad at the ball end as expected. A total success from my point of view. 
A big thank you for such a useful idea and for sharing.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

hi jane..i do that, too, but occasionally one escapes if i forget to keep zipping it more as the ball gets smaller!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

I have just read all the posts. When I read the first one, I thought it was about keeping two strands of yarn from twisting together while you knit. But then some of the posts were about one strand twisting on itself. So which is the right one for the safety pin stitch holder.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

kathiebee said:


> I have just read all the posts. When I read the first one, I thought it was about keeping two strands of yarn from twisting together while you knit. But then some of the posts were about one strand twisting on itself. So which is the right one for the safety pin stitch holder.


I'm knitting 2 sleeves at the same time therefore am knitting from 2 balls. I have 2 markers on each strand of yarn...separately.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Nittinnut said:


> I'm knitting 2 sleeves at the same time therefore am knitting from 2 balls. I have 2 markers on each strand of yarn...separately.


Okay, so not the same at knitting with two strands together?


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Jaevick said:


> Be proud of yourself -both for thinking of this and for sharing.


Thanks, it has been interesting to see that others need a solution to this problem.


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, I tried it. I have a problem with my single strand twisting when I knit, I'm always very embarrassed by it, seems when I'm knitting in a group I'm the only one. I often need to stop knitting and untwist my yarn. I always thought maybe my knitting technique was wrong and maybe it is. So I tried with 2 of the pin markers on my strand of yarn, but the pins were resting on something while knitting and it twisted a little but did improve, then I tried with the markers dangling off the yarn in the air and it doesn't twist anymore....so thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

fruway said:


> Okay, I tried it. I have a problem with my single strand twisting when I knit, I'm always very embarrassed by it, seems when I'm knitting in a group I'm the only one. I often need to stop knitting and untwist my yarn. I always thought maybe my knitting technique was wrong and maybe it is. So I tried with 2 of the pin markers on my strand of yarn, but the pins were resting on something while knitting and it twisted a little but did improve, then I tried with the markers dangling off the yarn in the air and it doesn't twist anymore....so thanks for the tip!!!


Glad I could help.
Happy knitting


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't thank you enough. Even works on my very thin sock yarn. :-D :-D


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

What a great idea and so simple. I find that simple solutions are often the best solutions. ;-)


----------



## cupcake7 (Oct 20, 2013)

You are a genius! It really works.
Don't understand why. Have been using it since you posted.
Thank You :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ikindaknit said:


> Will it work for ---- twined knitting?
> 
> I love the opposite colors, but the twist will make knit finger less gloves take about a year!


Sorry. The only solution to twistlessness when doing twined knitting is to have someone else untwist while you knit.

I did a scarf for my darling, ages before learning there even was a term for it, in twined knitting. It was a pain in the tukhus! However, over forty years later, he still uses it.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Nittinnut: 
Had a chance to try your recommendation about keeping yarn unfurled. Flew to Philly last week and took my Rainbow Boucle along ( the smallest thing on my needles right now ) and one of the worst yarns for twisting and your method worked wonders. It did great to untwist the yarn - not totally perfect - but I was able to get twice as much knitting done as compared to before. Thank you so much for telling the knitting world about a method which keeps wires straight can also be used to keep the twirls out of yarn. I will nominate you to the Knitting Hall of Fame Committee. Thank you.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
nitcronut


----------

